# Douglas Leslie Gomm



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Douglas Leslie (Dougie) Gomm who died on 26 January 2021 will take place at Chelmsford Crematorium tomorrow, 22 February 2021. Because of the Covid-19 restrictions, the funeral will be private,

Dougie worked for Marconi Marine as a Radio Officer at sea during the 1950s and '60s. While serving aboard Jos. Contantine's small 12-passenger vessel mv Eastwood, running a regular service between the West Coast of the UK and ports in the Western Mediterranean, he met and married Anna, who worked in the ships' agents' office in Genoa. He eventually left the sea and worked ashore as a technician and then as an overseas representative in New York and Mombasa before becoming first the Assistant Manager and then the Manager of t he Singapore office. On his return to the UK he worked at the Chelmsford head office.

A proud Welshman he had many fond memories of Cardiff and the ships that sailed from there. Sporting a fabulous walrus moustache, Dougie was an absolute fount of humorous stories of his time at sea and at overseas postings. A great companion and absolutely reliable, nobody had a bad word to say of him which, given some of the jobs he undertook on behalf of the Company, is remarkable. A good friend who will be sadly missed.

He had been in ill-health for many years and was pre-deceased by Anna. They had no children.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

He sounds like a chap I would like to have met, Ron, but don't think I did. Trust he left without a struggle.


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Met Dougie Gomm on quite a few occasions including the re-unions.
A gentleman. 
RIP

Peter


----------

